# Most confortable 700c tyre (up to 30mm width)



## dmoura (15 Sep 2011)

Hi,

I weight 70Kg and ride a road bicycle for commuting/fitness with steel frame (tange prestige) with 700x23 tyres (Continental Ultra Race), and I want to swap tires for increasing the comfort of the ride as well as the grip in wet surfaces. The Contis when inflated >100 psi are a bit harsh especially on the cobbles/setsand in very bad roads. So, I am searching for a tire that can handle citystreets and cobbled streets, even when wet/slippery. In 500Km with the Contis I never had a flat and I fell they reach an almost acceptable comfort level oncobbles/sets when I run them at 85-90 psi, which is bellow the recommend pressure. Ideally its successor would not be much slower, and not very heavy. 

I have clearance for 700x28, maybe a little more, but I guess that it is not enough for 700x32. My rim inner with is 15mm, which agrees with the clearance.

I have searched, and searched, and currently the candidates that seem to provide the best comfort are:

- Panaracer Pasela TG (700x28)

- Grand Bois Cerf (700x28)

- Vittoria Open Pave Evo CG (700x24)

If I look to my budget I would jump immediately to the Panaracer Pasela TG, but the other two seem to be better options if money isn’t a problem. Can anyone advise me interms of confort+grip(dry&wet)+speed in city streets about these tyres, and if any of the two more expensive options worth the money (they cost 2 times more than the Paselas)?

Many thanks.


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2011)

Comfort IMO isn't down to brand its more to do with the width and pressure in your tyres, these also have a bearing on grip. My own favourite for grip in the wet are conti 4 seasons. Of your list the Panaracers and Grand Bois would be most comfortable as they are widest (28mm), I couldn't comment on their grip though. Also at 70kg you are heavier than me (61kg) but not too heavy try experimenting with lower pressures (I run 90 front, 100 rear and often when I check the tyre its 10-15psi below that) and I doubt if you'll see any noticeable loss in performance or increase in p'tures.


----------



## New Horizon (15 Sep 2011)

Consider the Continental Sport Contact - I run 28's and find them comfortable and very long lasting (and I'm 91kg), as well as very puncture resistant. I gave up on Panaracers a while ago - the sidewalls seemed to break down very quickly and I had to bin them long before the treads showed any sign of wear.


----------



## mistercharly (16 Sep 2011)

Conti 4 seasons would have the best grip in the wet of the tyres you list.


----------



## dmoura (16 Sep 2011)

Thanks everyone.
Actually, Conti 4 seasons was not on my list, but after your posts and reading reviews, it is now one of the strongest candidates for me.
It is light, with lots of grip, and available in size 700x28. I am not sure if it is one of the most comfortable I can fit, but I am sure it will improve both grip in the wet and shock absorption compared to Conti Ultra Race 23. 

I also think that tyre width is a very important factor regarding comfort, but comparing Conti 4 Season 28 vs Conti Sport Contact 28, the recommend pressure is different (95 vs 80), and so the S. Contact may be more comfortable. However the S. Contact weights 460g (more 200g than 4 Season), and I am afraid it would hurt my performance climbing the several hills of my commute. My short list is now:

- Panaracer Pasela TG (700x28) - thin sidewalls that make them more comfortable but also vulnerable; the heavier, less expensive and probably the slower of my options
- Grand Bois Cerf (700x28) - seems like a faster and more comfortable Pasela, running 29 width
- Conti 4 Season (700x28) - seems to have the best grip and to be the toughest, probably running shorter than 28 width


I would appreciated any comments... 
Thanks!


----------



## vorsprung (16 Sep 2011)

I've not used the Grand Bois, they seem like an expensive USA waste of time...no offense to Jan Heine

The Panaracer Pasela are great tyres, agree they are slightly slower than the Contis. The sidewalls on the Paselas aren't that much worse than those on the Contis however. The kevlar ("aramid") beaded ones aren't that much heavier than a GP4 either

The Conti GP 4 Seasons are great tyres, fast, grippy, puncture free BUT expensive and do not last long. I find it odd that for a "training" tyre they seem to be knackered after 2500km. They are prone to cuts and after this distance they puncture often

Both of the above are "narrow" 28mm tyres. The Conti is 26.5mm. So the air volume is lower. So they will be less comfy than a true 28mm

The best tyre I've used in your parameters is the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX in 28mm. They are lighter than the GP4, faster and show less tread damage with cuts. Not sure about the sidewall strength. They really are 28mm


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2011)

vorsprung said:


> The Conti GP 4 Seasons are great tyres, fast, grippy, puncture free BUT expensive and do not last long. I find it odd that for a "training" tyre they seem to be knackered after 2500km. They are prone to cuts and after this distance they puncture often



I've heard that said a few times, so its probably true of some folks but I got 4,259 miles no p'tures out of my first GP 4 seasons on the rear, I then replaced it with the front and it did another 4,886 miles as a rear (4259+4886=9,145 Total) it only got 3 p'tures in a row then and got binned. I agree with you 100% about the cost though, I'm using cheaper wired base Gran Prix's on my bike at the moment


----------



## tincaman (17 Sep 2011)

I have been impressed with my Schwalbe marathon racers, in 30mm, folding, 325grams. They have tread for grip in trickier conditions (one of the conditions the OP was looking for)


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Sep 2011)

vorsprung said:


> The best tyre I've used in your parameters is the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX in 28mm. They are lighter than the GP4, faster and show less tread damage with cuts. Not sure about the sidewall strength. They really are 28mm


Out of interest are you running these on your Roubaix? With winter approaching and my Spesh Roubaix Tyres looking a bit cut up was wondering what wider tyre I could fit


----------



## vorsprung (19 Sep 2011)

LOCO said:


> Out of interest are you running these on your Roubaix? With winter approaching and my Spesh Roubaix Tyres looking a bit cut up was wondering what wider tyre I could fit



Yes on the Roubaix. I ran the tyres on PBP successfully, with some issues...See this blog article
The other tyres I've run on the Roubaix were 25mm Krylions + Crud Roadrace mudguards. Perhaps more suitable for winter. But some people don't like mudguards


----------



## dmoura (19 Sep 2011)

vorsprung said:


> The best tyre I've used in your parameters is the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX in 28mm. They are lighter than the GP4, faster and show less tread damage with cuts. Not sure about the sidewall strength. They really are 28mm



Thank you for the input.
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX seems to be a very good tyre, but I found several users' reviews complaining about poor flat-protection and durability... so maybe it is not a tough tyre that can handle city streets well... 

However, another tyre from Schwalbe caught my attention: Schwalbe Durano. It's heavier and slower (hopefully not much) than the Ultremo ZX, but it seems to me much tougher. Here is a report from someone that used it in Paris-Roubaix: http://www.londoncyc...iews&Itemid=104.
Anyone knows how does it compares to other tires?


----------



## vorsprung (19 Sep 2011)

dmoura said:


> Thank you for the input.
> Schwalbe Ultremo ZX seems to be a very good tyre, but I found several users' reviews complaining about poor flat-protection and durability... so maybe it is not a tough tyre that can handle city streets well...



No tyre is going to be able to be "tough" and comfortable and fast and grippy and durable

There is now a 28mm version of the Marathon Supreme which claims to be all those things. You won't like the price however.


----------



## dmoura (19 Sep 2011)

vorsprung said:


> No tyre is going to be able to be "tough" and comfortable and fast and grippy and durable
> 
> There is now a 28mm version of the Marathon Supreme which claims to be all those things. You won't like the price however.




Durability is not the major issue... I am happy if the tires can handle 3000Km of city riding. I do not need the tyre to be bulletproof neither... but I do want it to be tough enough to ride city streets and cobbled streets without being too much concerned with punctures... 
Yep, Marathon Supreme are not cheap.. but thanks for the tip.

Any comments on the Schwalbe Durano are welcome. Thanks.


----------

